# Copying a Win CE6.0 image



## myq13 (Aug 3, 2006)

We have a couple tablets running Win CE 6.0, and are looking to roll out many more using the same image. What's the best app or utility out there cloning the image to store on our server, and then copy to new devices as needed?


----------



## NegativeKelvin (Apr 12, 2012)

Windows CE 6.0 is an older software, are you sure the newer devices support older operating systems?


----------



## myq13 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, the devices support it.


----------

